# Incorrect Load Averages

## tsuehpsyde

This is a relatively recent problem. I noticed this after upgrading to 2.6.31-gentoo-r6. Here's what w shows:

 *Quote:*   

>  14:35:14 up  1:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
> 
> USER     TTY        LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT
> 
> tsuehpsy pts/0     14:25    0.00s  0.00s  0.00s w
> ...

 

And here's what top shows:

 *Quote:*   

> top - 14:35:27 up  1:42,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
> 
> Tasks:  99 total,   4 running,  95 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
> 
> Cpu(s): 15.4%us,  0.9%sy,  0.0%ni, 82.6%id,  1.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
> ...

 

And /proc/loadavg reports the same:

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ cat /proc/loadavg 
> 
> 0.00 0.00 0.00 1/128 5074

 

As you can see, I do have stuff loading the processor, but for some reason, they no longer show? This was working just fine, but I generally check load to see how many users are on the system (game server). I have since upgraded to 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 and 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 to no avail. I have yet to revert to the older kernel to see if it fixes the problem as it doesn't effect performance, only reporting (that I can tell).

I am running 32-bit stable Gentoo. If you need any other information, ask away and I'll happily respond.

----------

## gentoo_ram

I don't think the load average takes into account nice-d processes.

----------

## tsuehpsyde

It was in the past. Also, I set them to 0 and still no dice.  :Sad: 

----------

